# GSP, a cheater?



## searcher (Feb 2, 2009)

I just saw this and thought it needed to be posted.

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/mm...ner-cheat-to-give-him-an-edge-?urn=mma,138156


----------



## Steve (Feb 2, 2009)

searcher said:


> I just saw this and thought it needed to be posted.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/mm...ner-cheat-to-give-him-an-edge-?urn=mma,138156


I've been following this with interest.  I guess many of his past opponents are coming out now, too.

http://www.fightlinker.com/jason-miller-claims-gsp-greased-against-him-too.mma
http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2009/02/02/vaselinegate-shouldnt-become-a-dead-issue/


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 2, 2009)

searcher said:


> I just saw this and thought it needed to be posted.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/mm...ner-cheat-to-give-him-an-edge-?urn=mma,138156


 

That's really unfortunate, because there couldn't be any question that GSP deserved that win. Sadly, if these charges can be sustained, and it seems from the article that there is ample support, I feel that GSP has to be denied the victory. 

I'm not sure it would be appropriate to award the victory to Penn, but I think you have to disqualify GSP and maybe remove the belt from him.


-Rob


----------



## K831 (Feb 2, 2009)

Lol, I don't see how this can be taken seriously.

Watch the clip;






In this one you can see the commission is there, and they wipe him off with a towel before the round starts. 






If that is considered greasing him down with Vaseline, then... oh nevermind.

Just stop and think about the amount of Vaseline that would need to be applied to a sweaty body to even be noticeable...he didn't even towel him off first. If the brief touch to GSP's shoulders/chest/back could possible put enough grease on his body to effect BJ's submissions, then BJ needs a new line of work. 

My impression: this is just silly...


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 3, 2009)

K831 said:


> Lol, I don't see how this can be taken seriously.
> 
> Watch the clip;
> 
> ...


 
I agree. If it WAS intentional then deal with the trainer.  If it was accidental then have a meeting with the trainer and voice your concerns.  The last couple times I have watched Penn lose, his camp always has an excuse on why it was so.  He got beat by a better fighter plain and simple.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 3, 2009)

K831 said:


> Lol, I don't see how this can be taken seriously.
> 
> Watch the clip;
> 
> ...





punisher73 said:


> I agree. If it WAS intentional then deal with the trainer.  If it was accidental then have a meeting with the trainer and voice your concerns.  The last couple times I have watched Penn lose, his camp always has an excuse on why it was so.  He got beat by a better fighter plain and simple.




I think that is a pretty lame attempt to indict GSP or his trainer.  Very lame and an* excuse* for Penn losing.  They also had the commission get involved so really since they wiped him down there should be *no issues*.  Lame and simply the better guy won.  I can remember getting rubbed down very similarly during all my kickboxing matches oh so long ago.  I imagine being sweaty that you would need a good amount of Vaseline to make any kind of difference.  Still the commision was there and he was wiped down so I think it is a mute point.


----------



## astrobiologist (Feb 3, 2009)

Ya, this sounds like another case of why BJ Penn lost besides the fact that he freakin' lost!  I agree that the trainer must be disciplined in some manner for this, but GSP should keep the win.  I can see why people are making a big deal about it, though.  If anything, let's see 'em go again.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 3, 2009)

Well it made msn on the sports section:

http://msn.foxsports.com/boxing/sto...le-complaint-after-loss-to-St-Pierre?MSNHPHMA


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 3, 2009)

Funny how everyone in BJ's camp has something to say _*EXCEPT*_ BJ.  
For a guy who runs off at the mouth and what not he sure is quiet.
Amazing how he just can't be the man and say he got owned by GSP.

Stuff like this after the fight makes him sound like a whiner.


----------

